# Fabia 1,8T conversion.



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Fabia 1,8T Build Up by www.HotHatchShop.cz*










*Engine mods 2007-2011:*
1,2 R3 12V 65bhp -> 1,8T R4 20V Turbo 190bhp
Twin cone air filter
76mm de-cat downpipe
63,5mm cat back home mady exhaust
Remaped to 190bhp and 243 lbf·ft
APR intank fuel pump
uprated motor & dogbone mounts (_soon_)
stock Fabia RS side mount cooler
 


*Engine mods 2012:*
Frankenturbo F4h-t (modified TIP to suit Fabia)
Blueflame Performance 76mm resonated Catback (modified to suit Fabia)
Forge Motorsport FMIC for Polo 1.8T GTI (modified to suit Fabia)
Siemens 630cc injectors
ECU maped for E85 fuel (not dynoed yet)
NewSouth Performance Power gasket
Neuspeed Spare filter for 225hp 1.8T
3" MAF from 225hp 1.8T
SuperPro dog bone mount
APR intank fuel pump


*Suspension mods:*
AP Racing 4-pot calipers & 312x25mm discs (_porsche brakes sold_)
KW v.1 coilover kit
Seat Ibiza Cupra rear bushes
Powerflex front bushes
Eibach front 22mm ARB
Seat sport strut brace (_soon_)
Jabba sport rear 23mm ARB 
Forge motorsport rear strut brace (_soon_)
*Exterior mods:*
Fabia RS body kit
Seat Leon Cupra R spliter
Black painted details
Black painted Skoda Octavia RS 17" rhims
Black painted roof and rear wing (_soon_)
Black painted OEM Xenon lights (_soon_)
*Videos:*
First test:
_bad shifting, bad ECU remap_

First drag. Me vs. Fabia 1,9TDI 200+bhp:
_bad shifting, bad ECU remap_

Trackday:

*Photo story:*
As it came from dealer 2004
















Visual progression:
























Going black:
















































1,8T Conversion:
















































































Im going to finish hardware conversion this week and than i will deliver it to finish electricity. Hope it will be working in 3 weeks



















_Modified by Hudy_cz at 1:40 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## JAplin (Nov 17, 2008)

Post more pics asap







i like the progession so far


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

I post it soon, dont worry ;-) I go work to garrage.







I forget. Its:
1,8T AUQ 132kw from Octavia vRS
Chiped ECU (??139kw - 330NM??)
you can see on one picture big pipe on the left. It will be exhaust system


----------



## Skury (Jan 20, 2009)

Hudy: And what brakes, suspension, cooling...? Or this parts will stay from 1.2HTP? 
But good luck with this project.


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (Skury)*

Some advance. Brakes are from Fabia vRS


----------



## Skury (Jan 20, 2009)

This is simply conversion than swap into my car. :-D
Prepodkladam, ze stk a spol. moc neres¡s, co? Oni to nebudou asi taky res¡it ani policajti, nevim kdy po me nekdy chteli otevri­t kapotu...










_Modified by Skury at 9:24 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*skodik*

63,5mm


----------



## tan (Mar 27, 2009)

Fine car! I have Skoda Felicia and fabia is my dream car


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (tan)*

Almost finished


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Done:



_Modified by Hudy_cz at 3:48 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (Hudy_cz)*

nice work
how much power increase? and do u feel much difference?
also ur work is very proffesional and quick!


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah. Its a little bit different. It was 1,2 three cylinder engine 65bhp and now, its almost 200bhp beast. Its almost the same :-D Awaiting 3" downpipe and than going to dyno. I hope, ill continue this thread.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T conversion. (Hudy_cz)*

nice job Hudy


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T conversion. (18T_BT)*

288x25mm out 325x25mm in


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T conversion. (Hudy_cz)*

Nice job , its a shame the Fabia vRS didnt come with the 1.8T engine from the factory , it can be done as the Polo GTI and Ibiza Cupra have both had it fitted , inter brand politics probably kept it out of the Fabia.


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Need to make spacers (1,5-2mm) and it will be ok.
















And better quality here


_Modified by Hudy_cz at 2:38 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Some drag








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDUSH83rssI
From left:
Moded Golf IV TDI
me








Octavia vRS (ATP eliminator GT2871r)
BMW 328i


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T conversion. (Hudy_cz)*

Exhaust will have been finished by tomorow
















3" vs stock


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T conversion. (Hudy_cz)*

I was spotted







the first seconds in this video








http://www.stream.cz/video/11/...-09/0


_Modified by Hudy_cz at 3:44 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Skury (Jan 20, 2009)

Great! Good work, man.


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Little bit fun


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (Hudy_cz)*

Some Drag race no. 1
  
Some drag race no. 2


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

very nice man, time for bigger turbo


----------



## fabia01 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T conversion. (Hudy_cz)*

Hi!
I am writing to ask some informations about your nice 1.8T Fabia.
I have a friend who did the sam project with a fabia combi 1.4 sportline.
The engine is from an audi TT (AJQ) and it is runing in Limp Mode write now, because he has some sensor problems.
But it's not a big problem it will be solved in a few days.
There are other problems from wich we have no idea.
So the ABS, ASR and the air conditioning systems doesn't work.So it would be grateful if you could help us about these problems.What to do, buy or what to look for. . .
Also I am interested in your brake set. What disc do you runing on, and what should we buy for a brake kit something like yours .
Please help us if you can:
Your sincenerly:
Gerry


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (mescaline)*

..


_Modified by Hudy_cz at 3:18 AM 3-8-2010_


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (Hudy_cz)*

Track day on Autodrom Most











_Modified by Hudy_cz at 6:29 AM 10-30-2009_


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (Hudy_cz)*

Some shots of me and my brother


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

good job man!!! huge job...i don't know how u did it , but it turned up nice!!!!


----------



## jsam (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (tan)*

good job man!!! huge job...i don't know how u did it !!!!!!!


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*...*

Today I installed N75K and it works well. better response when i kick down the throtle pedal and i can rev engine higher because off higher boost in high rpm. Good thing for soft moded engines.


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: ... (Hudy_cz)*

Great build!
Wish I had the time to modify a few things on my vRS furby. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

nice pics.. i love ur car..


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (afridz)*

Great car!!!
I wish they sold Skoda's in the U.S.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

exhaust pipe looks good.. guess u made it new by plating or new one?


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*..*

Some news. Need to get bushes and I can put it on car.


----------



## Mad-Max-Russia (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T Build Up Thread. New KWs (Hudy_cz)*

super http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T Build Up Thread. New KWs (Mad-Max-Russia)*

Thanks








Few things have changed, so I updated first post on this thread








parts marked "(soon)" are on the way


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T Build Up Thread. New KWs (Hudy_cz)*

Dude, that is really cool man!! good work.


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T Build Up Thread. New KWs (GTiSurgeon)*

Another track day








Waiting for free track
















Bye bye TypeR








wanted to have nice photo and that red crap disturbed it...


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Fabia 1,8T Build Up Thread. New KWs (Hudy_cz)*

What did you do engine mountings?
any modifications?


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Turbo is home*

Some parts have arrived


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*News*

Some news. 
New brakes:
AP-Racing 4pot calipers from Seat Ibiza Cupra R
2-pieces discs Zimmermann Formula Z 312x25mm










And painted wheels :laugh:


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*news*


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*duo*

Thanks man!


----------



## vrsman500 (Jun 23, 2010)

*1.8 proj*

nice job man ,how many HPnow? TOR ? :thumbup:


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi. Still the same. Gouing to upgrade turbo in winter 

And another smal drag race


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

lol of work over the winter...


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*arb*

New Eibach front 22mm anti roll bar and rear jabba sport 23mm anti roll bar 









Fitted:


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

...and another track day!! 

*All photos from event* opcorn:


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Videos*

And another videos from trackdays 

Chasing and overtaking porsche 911 on trackday













Empty airfield


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like a realy clean and good convertion. Love it!


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

suprisingly i like it alot wish i could see a skoda/seat in person


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*turbo*

So time for bigger turbo. I wanted GT3076r but I realized, FrankenTurbo F4h-t would be better for me. And there are pictures:


----------



## c_cipy007 (Feb 19, 2011)

nice job man :thumbup: greetings from Romania!


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

i love this build deff one of my favorite ones


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Chebela (Mar 10, 2011)

Love it!! Been drooling my self over this topic for a while,.. Look on the bright side i have a pool in my room now.


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for comments. Now I have a problem with ECU. Its broken down. Going to repair it soon and than going to make a custom tune for that franken turbo for E85 fuel and Siemens 630ccm injectors. :beer:


----------



## M : I : Y (Oct 16, 2009)

very interesting!
nice thread and lots of work to achieve a great result!
GJ!


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hudy_cz said:


> Track day on Autodrom Most
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Track day w/out wearing a helmet:screwy:

Very nice car, what is the weight of your car??
What kind of transmission/gearing are you running??


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Hallo
Helmet isnt necesary for this kind of trackday. But for this year I bough one. For sure 
Gearbox is 02J code EHA very short and that is perfect for this car.


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to hear that you have invested in a helmet.

Are you running LSD?? 
When we installed a Pelaquins LSD in my VR6 Jetta(vento in that side of the world) it made a lot of difference and that year I won my first Autocross season running with two different car clubs.

Again, very nice car good luck with track days and keep it off the walls


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

hallo. Yes I am about to buy one. I am creating eshop with performance parts here in Czech, so I am only waiting for the right time to order  And the weight is about 1090kg


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

rolf , you know that evo woulda smoked you bad if he wasnt sleeping ;p:beer:


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats without doubt :beer: look at the wet tarmac, I didnt have a chance


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

nice build tho, :beer: I know u prolly dont have the accsess to flash files like we do here in the US, but id reall go with a revo stage 3+ OR Unitronic set up. Check out there sight , maybe ull get lucky and find a place that can sell this.


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

I will go for custom tune for E85 here by Czech specialist, If I dont get offer from malone tuning. Maybee they dont check their email boxes every month. They do it every second month as I see


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

Hudy_cz said:


> I will go for custom tune for E85 here by Czech specialist, If I dont get offer from malone tuning. Maybee they dont check their email boxes every month. They do it every second month as I see


 I believe I have responded to all e-mails, but if you didn't get a response from me then please PM me with your e-mail address  

Cheers, 
Mark


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

I bough new Forge Intercooler for VW Polo GTi 1,8T and moded it to fit my Fabia 










Lot of cutting to fit Polo safety bar into fabia










Like that logo










Seems it fit ok










Pipework is ok too










Finish


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

nice work!
I dont think that FT manifold will last too long based on the track record.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> I dont think that FT manifold will last too long based on the track record.


Issam -- based on _whose_ track record exactly? FrankenTurbo's or 034s?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Issam -- based on _whose_ track record exactly? FrankenTurbo's or 034s?


Does not matter whose. Its the manifold design (ATP) that is flawed. 

You can coat it with gold and it is still going to crack . May not be today or tomorrow but in 6 months it will crack.


----------



## Linch09 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi. How did you sort the loom out for this 1.8t conversion? As i am wanting to do exactly what you've done, i have a 1.2 Ibiza, and now want to convert! And how did it go in, with ease?


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice work man!
quick question, i notice you have run NEXXEN n3000 tires before, are they good quality? perform well? thread life?
thanks, again excellent work with your car :thumbup:


----------



## kasovo (Oct 1, 2011)

pěkná práce pane :thumbup:... poslintáno v Týnci:laugh:


----------



## Spreadeeem (Nov 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## michaelmao (Dec 8, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...and-support-RDS-Ipone&p=74833524#post74833524


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi. I havent posted anything long. So there are some news. I updated first post a bit and there is also new video and photos from track day. Hope you like it!!!


----------

